# Nature vs Nurture



## GlennR (Nov 26, 2017)

Having now spent some time at a breeder's home it really struck me just how much of a puppy's personality is dependent on how they are reared. The litter my wife and I went to see were all comfortable with strangers, amenable to handling and being held. 

They were fearless and affectionate and altogether marvelous. This is far from the only litter I've seen but they were certainly the most uniformly easy to handle. 

There were, of course, personality differences between them but they all had that calm, secure outlook underlying the individual differences.

I know a part of this is due to good lines and good breeding practices but I think a tremendous amount is due to the time the breeder has put in with the puppies, exposing them to all sorts of stimuli, all sorts of human contact and providing them with an environment that maximizes their potential. 

I admire and salute all the dedication it takes to provide this nurturing environment and such a great start for their dogs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This is why high volume breeders and mills are likely to produce such mentally unsound dogs. If a high volume breeder has lots of staff and pays them adequately to do the right handling that is one thing, but many of them don't. One or two litters at a time, a kennel and whelping area integrated to the house and lots of hands on time makes for A++++ stuff.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So happy you got the spend time with the wee ones. I hope Deb got lots of photos. If she did I will try to share some here. Not sure if the meeting them will help your wait or make it worse...lol!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> If a high volume breeder has lots of staff and pays them adequately to do the right handling that is one thing, but many of them don't. One or two litters at a time, a kennel and whelping area integrated to the house and lots of hands on time makes for A++++ stuff.


You've described Tonka's breeder perfectly. Kids, almost any kids, were invited into the in-living room pens to sit and play with the puppies. All their litters see staff and others coming and going, and are constantly interacting with them. 

When the 'Cantope Bunch' is sitting 'round the living room, planning an event, everybody always had a puppy on their lap.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Glenn...here are some photos of your visit. Loving all the smiles!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

GlennR said:


> Having now spent some time at a breeder's home it really struck me just how much of a puppy's personality is dependent on how they are reared. The litter my wife and I went to see were all comfortable with strangers, amenable to handling and being held.
> 
> They were fearless and affectionate and altogether marvelous. This is far from the only litter I've seen but they were certainly the most uniformly easy to handle.
> 
> ...


Glenn -- I think that nature and nurture are both extremely important. The basic genetic makeup that your pup inherits from carefully chosen lines is hugely important. And the kind of care that the pup receives during the first 8 to 10 weeks of life is also hugely important. Having raised a litter, I know how much time it takes to do the job right (and how easy it would be to cut corners). A good breeder who invests a lot of time in raising and socializing the puppies makes all the difference. The other thing that makes a huge difference is the happiness and confidence of the of the mother dog. A happy, secure momma who is raising her babies in her own home with loving support from her humans will pass that confidence on to her babies. I am so glad that you found a great breeder who is giving your pup such a good start in life!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Glenn...here are some photos of your visit. Loving all the smiles!


Arreau -- Thanks for sharing the photos. The puppies are adorable, but the smiles on the faces of Glenn and his wife are just gorgeous. Beautiful.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

peppersb said:


> Arreau -- Thanks for sharing the photos. The puppies are adorable, but the smiles on the faces of Glenn and his wife are just gorgeous. Beautiful.


It warms my heart to see the future parents of our furkids smiling so widely.


----------

